# Another Hunt lost!



## Dovorian (24 July 2012)

West Street Tickham.... I started as a teenager with the West Street, lived 10 mins from kennels and frankly, had the time of my life hunting and hound exercise. Lovely folk involved, Ike Manley, Derek Marsh, Harry Hopper to name but a few. Apparently, now the Tickham end will join Ashford Valley and the West Street with East Kent. Much of the WS country was loaned by the EKH but it had a more 'informal, almost comfy' feel.  I hope that is a good thing for the sport but I am not entirely sure if the transition in 2013 will be entirely good.

Will wait and see and join EKH supporters to make sure we know what is going on!


----------



## combat_claire (25 July 2012)

How very sad. I suppose inevitable with pressures on the hunt country in that part of the world.


----------



## EAST KENT (25 July 2012)

That is a shame ,had many nice seasons with them.I do hope those lovely old Victorian hunt kennels and stables are preserved and not turned into awful Exc.Housing.


----------



## Alec Swan (25 July 2012)

EAST KENT said:



			That is a shame ,had many nice seasons with them.I do hope those lovely old Victorian hunt kennels and stables are preserved and not turned into awful Exc.Housing.
		
Click to expand...

As you say,  a sad day.  The old hunt kennels,  all of them,  should have Heritage and/or preservation orders attached to them.  It happens with village pubs,  when the developers view them with a vulture like glare,  and so it should with all of our historic buildings.

Alec.


----------



## EAST KENT (26 July 2012)

I also just hate to see excellent examples of barns "converted". One magnificent barn I knew..something like twenty bays plus a low cart shed at the end,instead of being listed,as it should have been,got made into houses .Criminal in my opinion.That one was at Molash ,Kent.


----------



## leggat (26 July 2012)

You lot are way behind the times - those kennels were sold 6 years ago!!!


----------



## iansmithpesty (27 July 2012)

Is the country getting so tight they have to give up or are financial reasons involved?


----------



## Hunters (30 July 2012)

I am told there were no people to take over :-(


----------



## happyhunter123 (8 August 2012)

I see the HSA are trying to make hay out of this!

'Lee Moon, spokesperson for the Hunt Saboteurs Association stated: For once I find myself agreeing with the pro-hunt community as I also see this as excellent progress. Unlike them however, who are desperately trying to put a positive spin on such a disasterous story, I genuinely mean it. This fantastic news means there will be one less group of blood thirsty law breakers careering across the countryside murdering wildlife and assaulting any who stand in their way and I look forward to more excellent progress from the hunts in the years to come'

Yes, it's a shame, but it probably would have happened, Hunting Act or no Hunting Act. I always think of how difficult it must be for packs to hunt in such urbanized areas. It's certainly not a 'disastrous story', many hunts have, throughout history, been lost for some reason or another. We do, apparently, have a pack of beagles registering for this season, so overall number of registered hunts (of all types) stays the same.


----------



## Dovorian (8 August 2012)

Sadly I am not in possession of the facts - according to the rumour machine it was the MFHA who pushed the hunt to close, odd as a pack of beagles are kenneled at the same site and do not appear to have been affected? I can only speak as an outsider but the water looks rather muddy and the ditch is towards!


----------



## Aesculus (13 August 2012)

Actually HH123 hunting is probably in a better state (in terms of registered packs) than ever before
We at Bailys currently list 774 with a number of new packs registering this season. In addition we are collating all pack changes since registration first started (bit of a 'Forth Bridge task..) and we are currently working on 1936 with a total of 2800 changes since 1897- So if there is one certainty in hunting with hounds it is that there will be changes. Incidentally it is also apparent that the anti hunt 'argument' and their emotive language has remained constant since the 1930s..


----------



## happyhunter123 (13 August 2012)

744 is the number of hunts worldwide that Bailys lists. But not every single registered hunt is listed? I don't think you list all of the French packs, or the registered Irish foot harrier pack. But it's good to know that there are more packs than ever before. As for the anti-hunt argument, to know that they've been ignoring the facts since the 1930s is pretty depressing.


----------



## Toffee44 (13 August 2012)

Still in contact with Harry gonna give him a ring right now.


Such a shame  Hunted in the pony club days.


----------

